# CAR TIRES



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Do any of you have a suggestion about dogs who bite the ties of strange cars when they come to your house. No one can come to our house in a strange car without two of our dogs biting holes in their tires. I have tried everything, with the exception of an E-collar. I am at my wits end and this is getting expensive!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

A fence/kennel or an ecollar.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

You have to get your dogs put up....before it happens again. I know it is hard esp if they are used to roaming or being out, but it is the ONLY way to prevent this and a tragedy from happening!

P.S. Don't get mad- I am from OK, too. Born in Broken Arrow, grew up in Beggs, Tulsa, Chickasha and Wellston.....


----------



## southerncharm (Feb 16, 2009)

To manage the behavior, restrain the dogs so they can't get to the tires. To change the behavior, hire a trainer to properly introduce you and your dogs to e-collars.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

We have learned that they all must be put in their pens when people come. Once they get out of the car, they can do anything with the dogs once we let them out. I guess they just don't like strange cars. I have anyone who comes to visit call before they come so I can put the dogs in their pens. I won't chance something stupid happening again. They have bit holes in two peoples tires and that was enough!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

You don't need an e-collar from this, but you do need control of your dogs. Great job in putting them in when new folks arrive. The next step will be to bring them out, one at a time, let them smell the tires, practice "leave its" with ample praise and reward.


----------

